# LT 2000 mower cuts out



## dukesoz (Jun 16, 2017)

craftsman LT 2000 cut out when I engage grass cutter.
Deadman is working as it should.

Any help is appreciated.
Thanks dukesoz.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sometimes over look little things...belt off the pulley,bad spindle, etc.
Could have someone engage deck as you watch from safe distance.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Posting the Sears 917.xxxxxx number would allow one to determine exactly which tractor, engine electrical schematic you have.

Maybe it's because the "deadman" is working as it should, but you have another switch etc. that isn't. That's where a schematic might show another possible cause.

When it cuts out, does it seem like the spark just dies, or does the engine struggle & die.


----------



## dukesoz (Jun 16, 2017)

Thomas, thanks for your input.

Bill, mod #is 917275760.
Engine struggles as I begin to engage.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

OK-
It doesn't sound electrical, so check things like spindles, idler pulleys etc. for binding etc.


----------



## dukesoz (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks Bill, I will check and get back to you.


----------



## dukesoz (Jun 16, 2017)

Bill, looks ok underneath, I moved belts by hand, didn't feel any restriction.
Mower ignition did not work, I had to short across solenoid to start it.
Could that be related?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

IF it was electrical, the engine would just shut off as if you turned the key switch off.

Can you drive it around normally without the deck engaged?

You are engaging the deck at high engine speed?


----------



## dukesoz (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## dukesoz (Jun 16, 2017)

I have not tried engaging at high speed, only stopped or low speed.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

You need to have the engine at high speed to engage the deck.

You can use the EDIT at the bottom of your post to add additional info. Helps keep these threads shorter.


----------



## dukesoz (Jun 16, 2017)

I thought you meant driving it at high speed while trying to engage
Yes I have tried with motor at high speed.
Guess I will drive to my concrete driveway tomorrow, and recheck pulley's etc.
Maybe something Interfering with blades underneath.
Will let you know what I find.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

If you could remove the deck belt and check each spindle, that would be good.

You are allowing it to warm up a few minutes?

If it seems the engine is just "weak", you might toss on a new spark plug.
Is the air filter clean? If in doubt, a new one there might not be a bad idea. A restricted filter could really show up under this condition if it doesn't allow the engine to "gulp" enough air. Black smoke as it stalls "could" be an indicator.


----------



## dukesoz (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes it was warm.
Engine seems to run strong when driving, but I will fit a new plug and filter tomorrow.

Thanks again Bill.


----------



## dukesoz (Jun 16, 2017)

Bill, FYI, due to minor illness, I haven't looked at mower.
I will post when I have inspected mower deck.


----------



## v4n5b1 (May 30, 2012)

I had a similar problem with Craftsman and it turned out to be a small chip right by the ignition switch. Disconnect it if you have one and then try again.


----------



## Granpa49 (May 8, 2017)

There is a connector where the generator harness connects and it is notoriously problematic. Disconnect the plug, take a small nail and bend the contacts so they will grip tighter when you reconnect it. That might be your problem. It could also be a wire that has grounded out on the motor or frame. Check the wires going to the solenoid on the bottom on the carburetor. They turn the fuel on and off. If one is grounded the fuel will cut off.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is it a lever to engage the deck, or electric pto? Sounds like the belt is off one of the spindle pulleys. If you cant see it then check under the outer pulley covers most likely the left side.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

dukesoz said:


> craftsman LT 2000 cut out when I engage grass cutter.
> Deadman is working as it should.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> Thanks dukesoz.


So, engine starts, runs fine, you can drive the mower all around the yard, but when the PTO switch is pulled to engage the mower deck the engine sputters and dies. This is the exact problem I have right now with a DYT-4000.

Thus, there is something the matter with the PTO switch (Attachment Clutch Switch) or the PTO itself to engage the deck. On one of the owners manual pages, you will find the schematic for components. (not the wire-harness page). It will show the PTO engaged and disengaged circuit positions. There is a small chart and also a box diagram of the switch with letters. And that is the farthest I've gotten on this saga. LOL 

The main culprit could be the PTO clutch has burned up and needs replacing. $$$ Maybe more money than you want to sped to keep the ol' machine going. 
*How to repair an electric clutch on a craftsman




 *

I've dumped a few 100+ dollars in this beast every few years. Right now, it's just a glorified sloooooow go-cart. The deck is beaten up and may not be worth it to dump another 100 dollars into it again. Craigs List tends to have these mowers (yours/mine other Craftsman types) for around 325 to 500. So, I'm not in a big hurry fixing mine.

Glean what you can from my posting. It's on the same path as yours. Most of these mowers were made by Husqvarna anyways. I have a Yanmar with a JD-261 60-in rear mower in the mean time to cut the 8-acres.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

There are over 200 different Craftsman schematics and yours isn't like the OP's schematic. He doesn't have an electric PTO for one.
A DYT 4000 can have a Briggs single or twin or Kohler twin, if not more options.
Without a Sears 917.xxxxxx number, comparisons & causes can be apples to elephants.


----------



## dukesoz (Jun 16, 2017)

Took mower to the local repair shop.
Will post results.


----------

